# Ordentlicher Laserdrucker gesucht



## Jan_JS (20. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da mein Drucker nun schon 7 Jahre alt ist und so seine Macken hat, denke ich über den Neukauf eines Druckers nach.
Ich möchte auf jedenfall einen Laserdrucker haben, da die Druckkosten geringer sind und die Qualität besser ist als beim Tintendrucker.
Leider kenne ich mich bei den Laserdruckern nicht so gut aus. Daher brauche ich euren Rat.
Der Drucker sollte wenn möglich auch Kopieren und Scannen können und für den Heimanwender gut sein.
Welche Fabrikate sind da interessant? Es muss nicht der teuerste sein, aber auch nicht der billigste. Eine Preisangabe mache ich erst mal bewusst nicht.
Über Infos freue ich mich.

MFG Jan


----------



## Tolive (20. September 2011)

Nur S/W oder ein Farbdrucker?

Grundsätzlich würden sich zwei Varianten lohnen: 

Zum einen einen sehr günstigen z.B. den HL 2130 (S/W) für ca. 70€ wobei spätestens beim Trommel wechsel ein Neukauf billiger sein wird. Solche lohnen sich für Leute die bis ca. 1000 Seiten im Jahr drucken. 

Zum anderen einen Mittelklasse Drucker der so bei 250€ liegt aber noch mal wesentlich günstiger im unterhalt ist.


  Aber grundsätzlich kommt es sehr darauf an wie viel und was du so druckst .... Deshalb bräuchte man dazu erst noch Angaben von dir.

PS: Multifunktionsdrucker sind bei Laserdrucker unüblich.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2011)

Tolive schrieb:


> PS: Multifunktionsdrucker sind bei Laserdrucker unüblich.


 vor 2-3 Jahren vielleicht noch, aber inzwischen gibt es in der Preisklasse bis 400€ ca. 100 Multifunktionddrucker in SW, bei den reinen Druckern sind es 130 (jedenfalls bei den bei Preisvergleichen gelisteten Modellen). Also "unüblich" würd ich das bei weitem nicht nennen ^^  Im Büro-Sektor isses vlt was weniger üblich, da "man" da ja idR einen richtigen Kopierer hat und Multifunktion nicht braucht. 

@topic: inzwischen ist das gar nicht mal mehr so korrekt, was Du sagst: _"...Laserdrucker haben, da die Druckkosten geringer sind und die Qualität besser ist als beim Tintendrucker_." => die Qualität bei Tinte ist schon lange auch sehr gut, bei Farbe von Preis-Leistung her sogar besser, und es gibt vor allem im Heimanwender bzw. "kleines Büro"-Segment genug Tintendrucker, die pro Seite nicht oder nur wenig mehr kosten als ein Laser. Da wäre dann die wichtigste Frage, ob Du auch Farbe brauchst beim drucken und wieviele Seiten Du im Monat druckst. Es wäre bei zB nur 100 Seiten pro Monat Schwachsinn, für einen Laser 100€ mehr zu zahlen, nur weil der pro Seite 1 Cent billiger druckt als ein ansonsten ähnlich guter Tintendrucker. Da hast Du die 100€ erst nach 8 Jahren wieder raus. Selbst bei 2 Cent/Seite dauert es dann 4 Jahre. Wenn Du aber 1000 Seiten/Monat druckst, sind die 100€ auch bei nur 1Cent/Seite schon nach nem Jahr übertroffen. 

Außerdem: wie "professionell" muss es sein? Sprechen wir bei Dir eher von einem Heimanwender, der mal nen Brief an seinen Mobilfunkanbieter schickt und mal ne Einladung druckt oder für die Uni ein Skript druckt? Oder brauchst Du es geschäftlich und hast da Sorge, dass irgendwelche Etepetete-Kunden die Nase rümpfen, wenn sie per Lupe den Brief anschauen und dann keine perfekt glatten Buchstaben vorfinden? Wie hoch ist überhaupt das Budget?


----------



## Tolive (20. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @topic: inzwischen ist das gar nicht mal mehr so  korrekt, was Du sagst: _"...Laserdrucker haben, da die Druckkosten  geringer sind und die Qualität besser ist als beim Tintendrucker_."  => die Qualität bei Tinte ist schon lange auch sehr gut, bei Farbe  von Preis-Leistung her sogar besser, und es gibt vor allem im  Heimanwender bzw. "kleines Büro"-Segment genug Tintendrucker, die pro  Seite nicht oder nur wenig mehr kosten als ein Laser. Da wäre dann die  wichtigste Frage, ob Du auch Farbe brauchst beim drucken und wieviele  Seiten Du im Monat druckst. Es wäre bei zB nur 100 Seiten pro Monat  Schwachsinn, für einen Laser 100€ mehr zu zahlen, nur weil der pro Seite  1 Cent billiger druckt als ein ansonsten ähnlich guter Tintendrucker.  Da hast Du die 100€ erst nach 8 Jahren wieder raus. Selbst bei 2  Cent/Seite dauert es dann 4 Jahre. Wenn Du aber 1000 Seiten/Monat  druckst, sind die 100€ auch bei nur 1Cent/Seite schon nach nem Jahr  übertroffen.
> 
> Außerdem: wie "professionell" muss es sein?  Sprechen wir bei Dir eher von einem Heimanwender, der mal nen Brief an  seinen Mobilfunkanbieter schickt und mal ne Einladung druckt oder für  die Uni ein Skript druckt? Oder brauchst Du es geschäftlich und hast da  Sorge, dass irgendwelche Etepetete-Kunden die Nase rümpfen, wenn sie per  Lupe den Brief anschauen und dann keine perfekt glatten Buchstaben  vorfinden? Wie hoch ist überhaupt das Budget?



 Sorry, aber das sehe ich anders. Wenn man bedenkt das mein erwähntes Modell für ca. 70 Euro zu bekommen ist und man damit ca. 1500 Seiten drucken kann kommt kein Injekt Drucker mit. Hättest du zudem den ersten Beitrag gelesen wüsstest du das er kein Budget nennen will was meiner Meinung nach auch uninteressant ist. Interessant ist eher das druckverhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

Tolive schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das sehe ich anders.


 Wieso? Du schreibst doch selber "Aber grundsätzlich kommt es sehr darauf an wie viel und was du so druckst" => das ist doch das, was ich zusammengefasst auch sage ^^ 




> Wenn man bedenkt das mein erwähntes Modell für ca. 70 Euro zu bekommen ist und man damit ca. 1500 Seiten drucken kann kommt kein Injekt Drucker mit.


Das Modell ist schon sehr günstig, aber hier geht es ja um Multifunktion, insofern nutzt das leider nix. 

Außerdem: 1500 Seiten? Selbst laut Brother hält der Toner nur 1000 Seiten, zudem sind bei neuen Druckern die Toner häufig nicht voll. Oder hast Du den Drucker schon mehrfach gekauft, getestet und kannst diese Daten garantieren?  Aber selbst wenn es doch 1500 Seiten sind: wenn ich das richtig verstehe und Du zu einem "kaufen und wenn leer: neuen Drucker kaufen" rätst, dann ist der nicht grad sooo günstig. Das sind pro Seite dann immer noch knapp 5 Cent... und wenn der Toner nur 1000 Seiten hält sogar 7 Cent.

Ein neuer Toner für das Modell kostet ca 30€, das sind dann 3Cent/Seite bei 1000 Seiten Druckleistung, falls der doch 1500 hält sind es 2 Cent. Die Druckpatronen von einem Multifunktions-Drucker wie dem hier http://geizhals.at/deutschland/591535 kosten in schwarz ca. 12€ für 450 Seiten. Das wären um die 2.7Cent/Seite, also je nach dem, was beim Toner nun stimmt, wäre es sogar weniger. Und wenn es mehr ist, ist es nun wirklich nicht viel mehr, dafür hat er aber nen Multifunktionsdrucker und die Möglichkeit, wenn er will, doch auch mal ein Foto zu drucken.


ps: alles natürlich nur groibe Rechnungen, da niemand Standarddokumente druckt und die Angaben der HErsteller schwer zu vergleichen sind - aber man sieht eben, dass es nicht unbedingt per Laser viel billiger sein muss.


----------



## Jan_JS (21. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

schon mal danke für die Infos. Werde mal mein Druckverhalten und meine Anforderungen näher präzisieren.
Bin im Bereich Datenschutz/ IT Sicherheit tätig und muss mich reglmäßig weiterbilden. Die Druckmänge ist aber sehr unterschiedlich. Sie kann von 5 bis 500 Seiten pro Monat gehen. Das weis ich aber vorher meist nicht.
Die Tage habe ich z.B. ein 150 Seiten Dokument mit meinem Brother DCP 115C gedruckt. Das hat fast 3 Stunden gedauert und 2 mal hatte ich einen Papierstau. Das will ich nicht mehr haben.
Farbe ist nicht unbedingt notwendig wäre natürlich schön.
Wichtig ist mir das die Qualität gut ist, dass der Drucker schnell ist und dass der/ die Toner leicht gewechselt werden können und nicht die teuersten sind.
Hoffe das ich euch damit helfen konnte.

MFG Jan


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

Also, 150 Seiten und 3 Stunden - das ist ja mal echt ein derbe lahmer Drucker ^^

Weißt Du denn, was Du so pro Jahr druckst und somit im SCHNITT dann pro Monat? Ich sag mal so: wenn Du nicht regelmäßig und häufig mehr als 200-300 Seiten druckst, musst Du nicht wirklich mehr als um die 100-150€ ausgeben, und selbst wenn es doch 400-500 Seiten sind, gibt es einige Drucker, die pro Seite preiswert genug drucken, so dass man keinen Drucker für 200€ oder mehr braucht. 

Würdest Du denn Dinge wie LAN und WLAN gut finden? Kopierst Du auch viel, also wäre ein Einzug für Kopiervorlagen wichtig, oder hast Du kein Problem damit, wenn Du mal ab und an dann doch mehr als 2-3 Seiten kopierst diese einzeln auf den Scanbereich zu legen? Bedruckst Du Deine Ausdrucke beidseitig? Dann wäre Duplex gut, ansonsten aber unnötig. 


Hier mal Bespiele für Laser-Multifunktion: OKI MB260, S/W-Laser (01238601/01238701) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  Toner für 3000 Seiten kostet mit Versand ca 80€, also ca. 2,6Cent/Seite. Einer für 5500 Seiten ca. 120€, also c.a 2,2Cent/Seite. Druckgeschwindigkeit 20 Seiten/Minute. Oder der hier: Panasonic KX-MB2000, S/W-Laser | Geizhals.at Deutschland  Toner 30€ für 2000 Seiten, also ca. 1,5Cent/Seite. Speed 24 Seiten/Minute. 

Als Vergleich der gleiche wie oben Brother MFC-5895CW, Tinte (MFC5895CWG1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  pro Seite ca. 2,6 Cent, dafür halt Farbe bei Bedarf (Farbdruck is natürlich dann teurer), und über 20 Seiten/Minute.


zB so einer wie der Panasonic mit 1,5Cent/Seite: wenn Du ansonsten nix anderes besonderes an Features brauchst, würde es sich halt bei im Schnitt 200-300 Seiten pro Monat nicht lohnen, dass Du einen Drucker für 100€ mehr suchst, nur weil da die Seite dann vlt nur 1Cent kostet und man also 0,5Cent pro Seite spart. Denn dafür müsstest Du ja 100€ : 0,5Cent = 20.000 Seiten drucken, bis sich das lohnt. Bei 200 Seiten im Monat sind das 100 Monate, also 8 Jahre... selbst bei 400 Seiten sind es noch 4 Jahre. 

Und wenn Du vlt.doch ab und an Farbe brauchst, wäre auch ein Tintenstrahler nicht wirklich viel teuer, wenn Du einen mit um die 2,5Cent/Seite suchst und im Schnitt pro MOnat vlt maximal 200 Seiten druckst.


----------



## riedochs (22. September 2011)

Tintenpisser haben bis heute immer noch das Problem das die Tinte eintrocknet. Meine Schwiegermutter druckt im Jahr max 100 Seiten und regelmäßig war entweder mehr Tinte im Reinigungsschwamm oder die Patrone ganz defekt weil eingetrocknet.

Der 120 Euro Farblaser (ein Kompletter Tonersatz kostet als Nachbau keine 100 Euro) wird da Jahre halten und ist am Ende wesentlich billiger. Wer keine Fotos druckt hat mit Laser heute immer noch die beste Qualität.


BTT: Es könnte sich lohnen durchaus mehr Geld auszugeben und was vernünftiges zu kaufen. Wie oft brauchst du die Scan Funktion des Multifunktionsgerätes? Brauchbares mit Duplex fängt da bei 400 Euro an während gute Farblaser schon für unter 200Euro zu bekommen sind. (mein HP 2605DN D=Duplex , N=Network hat ca. 250 Euro gekostet.)


----------



## Jan_JS (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Danke für die vielen Infos. Werde mir die genannten Laser Drucker mal genau anschauen. Ich bin auch zu der Ansicht gelangt, dass es sich lohnt bei der Anschaffung mehr Geld auszugeben. Die alte Weisheit: "Wer billig kauft kauft doppelt" bewahrheitet sich auch hier.
Es wird auf jeden fall ein Laser werden, denn gerade, wenn man unregelmäßig druckt, ist der Laser im Vorteil, da hier keine Tinte eintrocknen kann.

Grüße Jan


----------



## Semih91 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mich entschieden den neuerschienen Samsung SCX-4729FW zu holen, es ist zwar ein S/W-Laserdrucker, aber alles vorhanden. Ich denke, dass dies ein guter Multilaser ist  Vllt kannst du dich auch davon überzeugen und der Preis von ~270€ inkl. Versand finde ich auch nicht so hoch.


----------

